# How is your Cubecart Experience?



## mariuszb79 (Mar 3, 2009)

We are in the middle of converting our website from Paypal to CubeCart, we have had to modify the php so the Cubecart functions work with the site as we already have our own database, has anyone found cubecart to be good?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mariuszb79 said:


> We are in the middle of converting our website from Paypal to CubeCart, we have had to modify the php so the Cubecart functions work with the site as we already have our own database, has anyone found cubecart to be good?


I think cubecart is a great shopping cart. 

You can find LOTS of posts about folks experience with cubecart here:
cubecart related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Cubecart is good, but check out Zen-Cart as well.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

A few years ago i tried alot of the carts out including cube-cart, personally it wasnt to our tastes (nor was oscommerce, zen and a few others) in the end we settled for Shopify but due to the lack of significant updates we are now in the process of moving to Magento, so far we are very happy.


----------



## geekstar (Jul 6, 2007)

We are currently running Cubecart 3 and we've been mostly satisfied with it, although we did have to install several mods in order to get it to do what we needed it to do (big reason why we haven't upgraded yet, don't want to have to re-purchase all of the mods). My biggest complaint is that the checkout process is too long and I haven't been able to find a suitable mod to shorten it. We have been considering migrating to a new cart, but I don't know if there's anything much better out there, at least at the same price point.


----------



## milkandeggsco (May 26, 2009)

geekstar said:


> We are currently running Cubecart 3 and we've been mostly satisfied with it, although we did have to install several mods in order to get it to do what we needed it to do (big reason why we haven't upgraded yet, don't want to have to re-purchase all of the mods). My biggest complaint is that the checkout process is too long and I haven't been able to find a suitable mod to shorten it. We have been considering migrating to a new cart, but I don't know if there's anything much better out there, at least at the same price point.


I second these considerations. There are definitely a few "must buy" modifications in order to get Cubecart fully functioning for an apparel type store (so consider that as part of the overall cost).

The checkout process has been slightly improved since v3, but it still has some questionable decisions regarding order creation, and general flow. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been using CubeCart for a couple of years now and I like it. There is a bit of a learning curve if you want to modify things yourself though.


----------



## mariuszb79 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank You guys for your great reply's, we really appreciate it, we are allmost done with it we have it set up on a seperate server and running thorough tests right now, its actually pretty sweet, yes we have had to modify the inventory control to fit our needs since the inventory control was basic but now we are set up nice, so if something runs low it notifies us right away, and when certain size runs out it takes it out so no one can purchase it. So there has been some upgrades that we have had to make but I think its going to fit us good for now, we should be launching it sometime this week, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


Thanks again to all of you for all your comments.


Mariusz


----------



## CallMeGee (Jun 1, 2009)

mariuszb79 said:


> Thank You guys for your great reply's, we really appreciate it, we are allmost done with it we have it set up on a seperate server and running thorough tests right now, its actually pretty sweet, yes we have had to modify the inventory control to fit our needs since the inventory control was basic but now we are set up nice, so if something runs low it notifies us right away, and when certain size runs out it takes it out so no one can purchase it. So there has been some upgrades that we have had to make but I think its going to fit us good for now, we should be launching it sometime this week, I'll keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for all your comments.
> ...


Hi Mariusz - 

What CubeCart version are you currently running? Site and store looks cool!


----------



## mariuszb79 (Mar 3, 2009)

CallMeGee said:


> Hi Mariusz -
> 
> What CubeCart version are you currently running? Site and store looks cool!


Tell you the truth I don't even know, let me check 4.23 I think, it was havily modified, took us like 4-5 weeks of tweeking thing and making sure the inventory control works perfect and coupons and other back end stuff, but its launched now and it works perfect  Lots of time went into it so I hope we can have it for a while.


----------



## milkandeggsco (May 26, 2009)

mariuszb79 said:


> Tell you the truth I don't even know, let me check 4.23 I think, it was havily modified, took us like 4-5 weeks of tweeking thing and making sure the inventory control works perfect and coupons and other back end stuff, but its launched now and it works perfect  Lots of time went into it so I hope we can have it for a while.


Your site looks great, I wouldn't have known it was using CubeCart if you hadn't mentioned it.


----------



## mariuszb79 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks, Yes it doesn't look and act like cubecart but it is, took a lot of modification, many man hours spent on it but it works great.

Thank you for the compliment.

Have a good one.


----------



## Spiceboy (Mar 21, 2008)

We use CC3 and have added about 27 MODs to get it where it is now. The Checkout process is 4 steps, but there is a cheap mod ($9) that cuts that down to 2 steps.

Overall - it's a great cart. I've not had any problems and found modifying it to be really easy.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

milkandeggsco said:


> Your site looks great, I wouldn't have known it was using CubeCart if you hadn't mentioned it.


Ditto for your site Dave. What cart and template do you use?


----------



## milkandeggsco (May 26, 2009)

splathead said:


> Ditto for your site Dave. What cart and template do you use?


Thanks! Actually it's CubeCart as well, the design / template is custom, took a couple of months to learn the ins and outs of CC, and get it functioning how I imagined it.


----------



## DEPICTIVE (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay, I decided to use CubeCart at first simply because a lot of people here recommended it. However, after a few months with it, I decided it wasn't for me. The process to purchase a t-shirt is just too long compared to a Big Cartel store. Plus, I had to buy and install quite a few mods on CubeCart, just to get it to work the way I wanted to. Big Cartel had everything I needed.


----------



## Spiceboy (Mar 21, 2008)

You're not worried about the cost then? Just noticed Big Cartel starts at $9.99 per month. 

You could have bought CC4 and owned it for less. And CC4 comes with many of the popular MODs for CC3 installed already.


----------



## Shipz (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys.

Nigel I like your site.

I was wondering if you are still using version 3 of CC and if you still rate it as a shopping cart? 

I am currently looking at buying version 4 and saw in your last post that it contains some of the mods that people use in V3. I was wondering what these mods were. Just thinking that if there are a lot of the mods already bundled within in it then it makes it a better proposition as i wont have to pay for additional mods. Plus the head scratching that would no doubt be required in installing them will be removed.

I hear that v5 is in the pipeline and that v3 is going to be done away with and there won't be a free version available anymore.


----------



## Spiceboy (Mar 21, 2008)

No - still using CC3. After spending soooo long adding mods to it, I didn't want to then do it all over again on CC4. But now CC5 is on the horizon, I'm going to wait until that is out & see what it offers.

CC3 has been great for me. Works well, & easy enough to modify with a little bit of knowledge. 

Mods that I've installed for CC3 that are now standard in CC4 are:
SEO, Add/Edit orders from Admin panel, Product reviews/comments, related products, gift certificates, & discount vouchers.

When you think CC3 is free (unless you want the copyright removed from the footer), then all of these mods combined cost less than $30. Still cheaper than CC4..


----------



## Shipz (Feb 12, 2010)

I have looked and started playing with v3 recently and was swinging that way until i heard v5 was on the way. 

From what i've read regarding support etc being stopped for v3 when the new one comes out, that sort of made me look at v4 more. Although to be fair i guess if there are any problems with v3 they will be found and sorted by now and a lot of people will still offer mods etc for it.

I'm not sure what they are intending to do regarding price for v4 and v5. I would imagine that when v5 comes out the price for v4 will reduce. Or am i just being hopeful. Plus i have no idea when v5 is due to be released. 

I need to make a choice soon though as i want to get stuck into developing my shop and get it live.


----------

